# New Google tool adds a comment section to every Web site



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Today, Google launched a new project called Sidewiki, which is a browser sidebar that lets users add footnotes to any existing Web page, even if the main site doesn't allow comments. Sidewiki has been added as a feature on Google Toolbar for Firefox and Internet Explorer, and the team today said they're working on an edition for Chrome, too."
http://www.betanews.com/article/New-Google-tool-adds-a-comment-section-to-every-Web-site/1253724717


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

While I do think this is a good idea....I can see abuse, especially with anything of a political nature.
Hope that's worked out.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I understood it to be a browser plug-in. Turns out you need Google toolbar. :down:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

One big tracking cookie or plug-in also I bet it does.


----------

